# Any experience with the 'Nuberhasli'



## Sweetened (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I acquired a Nubian buck because I became interested in raising Nubians and figured a buck would be a good place to start even though my does are a mixed herd which doesn't include Nubians. I had mistaken my breed research as having read Nubians were cold hardy. I live in the Canadian prairies where we have extended periods of weather with _highs_ of -30°C. These frigid temperatures can run for a couple weeks or a couple months depending on the winter, and as such I require a hardy breed; it seems Nubians will struggle with this temperature.

I have a pure Swiss Oberhasli doe and I love her to pieces. I wanted to run purebreds, but Oberhasli's have become hard to come by in the prairies as there are few public or registered breeders and I will need to save up some money to import them -- I was lucky with my doe, I bought her from a meat buyer who over-purchased. Unfortunately, I could not afford to buy the herd of 15.

Mixing doesn't seem like a bad idea to me. If I crossed the Nubian over the Ober (for the so called Nuberhasli), I thought I could end up with the Ober hardiness and a bit more size and regal look out of the bucks (sorry to those Ober people, but the bucks don't seem as proud to me). I don't know how this would effect production, and the few pictures I've found of the cross make for interesting colours and looks. With careful crosses, something that suits my farm could likely be developed over several years (not going for a breed here, just something that works for me).

Does anyone have any experience with the Nuberhasli cross and cold-hardiness? How do you find their temperment, kidding and milking abilities?

Thanks so much for your time


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Strange that you should ask that...., since I already had an oberhasli buck, was just going to go with strictly oberhasli's, but this picture of a very cute Nubian doeling came up, well I bought her I don't have those weather conditions but I too found out that Nubians were not hardy. So, I bread the doe to my buck, and we will have kids the middle of March. I'm hoping for the same thing really..... Maybe we will start a trend I'll be getting to ober doelings in December sometime, but they won't be able to breed until next season. I know that doesn't help at all, but I'm was wondering the same thing


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

If you are looking for hardiness you should consider San clementes they are an endangered species and their are multiple breeders in canada they are also a very hardy breed that look similar to obers.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

clementegal said:


> If you are looking for hardiness you should consider San clementes they are an endangered species and their are multiple breeders in canada they are also a very hardy breed that look similar to obers.


I think I might look into them... I just looked them up.


----------



## Sweetened (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks! I have researched the San Clements as they are on the Endangered list in Canada as well. They are hardy, and creamy milk producers, but they don't seem to produce -much- milk, which is important to me at this time.

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah, in my research they mentioned that as well.. Kind of wondering about that. I will actually have a kinder doe bred to my ober buck as well. Kids will be here in January. Kind of wondering if that would make kinderasli... Haha I don't know, it was an accidental breeding.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

SC's also still have a lot of trouble with fused double teats. They can be very difficult to milk.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goathiker said:


> SC's also still have a lot of trouble with fused double teats. They can be very difficult to milk.


Then no thanks, I already have that with my kinders..... Small teats.....


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'd bet an Nuberhasli would be much the same as my Alpian doe. The black and tan pair are Alpine/Nubian and Oberhasli.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cute! If I get something very similar to that combo, I may just keep them, providing of course there are doelings Curious question though to breed the kids up would you breed to an oberhasli buck or Nubian buck? I'm guessing ober buck but I am not sure about that.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It wouldn't matter. It's easier to fix the ears going Oberhasli though. From my Alpine/Nubians bred to Alpine the ears and face were great in the 3/4 Alpine kids.


----------

